# puppy throwing up



## joyb77 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi guys,
I'm new to this forum but wanted to know if i could get some advice. i'm babysitting my sisters three month old maltese puppy while she is in new york. I've had him 5 days and he was doing fine. Just yesterday about an hour and a half after breakfast he was outside in my yard and i was watching him so he could go potty. he did, and his poop looked fine (no blood or diarrhea). I gave him a small treat to reward him for going outside and he started chewing and then threw up. it was kinda grey but again no blood in it. he did it and walked away like nothing happened. Acted totally normal. Didn't think much of it. he ate lunch fine, and then after dinner he threw up again. His bowel movements and peeing still look fine. I was concerned and called the vet and they said to feed him rice and cottage cheese today and see how he does. because he acts normal, they want to see how that works first. I'm worried still worried, even though he seems to be okay. he slept through the night fine,not vomit since last night, but he hasn't eaten yet. 

Sorry for the long explanation. Can any one give me any advice? I'd really appreciate it. 
Thanks,
Joy


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Do as the vet suggested, and keep a close eye on him...excuse me for stating the obvious. Are you babysitting him in your home, or your sisters? It's possible he could be a bottom feeder, as most puppies are, picking up tidbits off the floor like crumbs or carpet fuzz or dust balls. And these things can sometimes upset their tummys. Or he could be adjusting to a new environment. Or he could have gotten an upset tummy from the car ride over. So like I said before, keep a close eye on him, and if anything should change or if the vommiting continues, take him to the vet. I'm sure your sister would trust you with this. Good luck!


----------



## joyb77 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I gave him some rice and cottage cheese and he ate it like it was the best stuff on earth. Guess that's good. He ran around like a normal puppy this morning in my room and his poop still looks fine. he's sleeping now and no throwing up since last night after dinner. I'll keep giving him the rice and cottage cheese today, and maybe ask the vet when I should give him regular food. My sister comes back tommorrow. She doesn't seem as concerned about the throwing up as me. I guess I just feel guilty because I'm taking care of him and I don't want him to be sick...


----------



## sheltieluver (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't blame you for not wanting your sister's dog to be sick while you are watching him, but you are the kind of person I would want to watch my dog if I needed someone! It's great that you are so concerned and caring - you did the right thing by checking with the vet and sticking with what he told you to do. The dog may have just gotten into something. But your sister should just keep an eye on him and see how he is doing.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm sure it's not your fault. Your sister should thank you for being so protective. If I need a pet sitter in S.F., can I call you?  Good luck.


----------



## joyb77 (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks guys. I'm sticking with the cottage cheese and rice for today and then tapering him off tommorrow. Hopefully he will do okay.
thanks again for the advice. much appreciated!


----------



## zoomkitten (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd go back to normal food whenever you like, you don't need to keep him on that kind of a diet for long, in fact, it could be unhealthy if you keep him on it too long! Puppies throw up pretty easily, but they are rarely actually "sick". Just watch for blood or changes in behavior...other than that he should be fine!


----------

